# Potential write-up? LensAlign mkII Gen II vs SpyderLensCal vs ?



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 3, 2015)

I ordered the SpyderLensCal months ago. For a number of reasons, I've now ordered the LensAlign mkII Gen II. Back when I was trying to find info comparing the two, I didn't see a direct write-up of these two products.

I was wondering if you all think writing up an article comparing the two (with photos), and possibly other products (like the Focus Pyramid and/or the LensAlign tele/super-tele tool) might be of use to some?


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure why not.

Buy FoCal and do an in depth comparison also.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a Lens Align when Reikan Focal was announced. I kept it around for 6 or 8 months unused past that point, and sold it. The manual solutions depend on your ability to see tiny differences in images, and I could not consistently see them. FoCal has been my tool of choice. I pre-ordered it a month before it was released, and have watched as more and more capabilities were added, and as they came to understand the limitations of the AF system. So many things affect AF accuracy that cause a test to give the wrong, or at least not the best result" Amount of light, vibration, lens repeatability, color, detail in the target, and others. FoCal deals with most of these things.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had a Lens Align when Reikan Focal was announced. I kept it around for 6 or 8 months unused past that point, and sold it. The manual solutions depend on your ability to see tiny differences in images, and I could not consistently see them. FoCal has been my tool of choice. I pre-ordered it a month before it was released, and have watched as more and more capabilities were added, and as they came to understand the limitations of the AF system. So many things affect AF accuracy that cause a test to give the wrong, or at least not the best result" Amount of light, vibration, lens repeatability, color, detail in the target, and others. FoCal deals with most of these things.



You could go blind trying to see subtle difference in focus with Lens Align and trying to pin point the critical point of focus. I had the best luck determining the position of the DOF by looking at the edges of the DOF and adjusting the camera adjustment to move the DOF. 

It actually works very well, I use FoCal now and will often check the results using Lens Align. Done properly both tools return the same results.


----------

